# Sydney, Somewhere Saturday Morning? 14/7



## Furion (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Anyone up for a Yak Fish somewhere Saturday morning ?

Suggestions,

Balgowlah (I haven't been there before but looks promising)
Pittwater - The Basin, (I've seen some great fish there)
Spit to Balmoral and back (deep water trolling)?

Cheers

FrogMan


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

We are out of sync Frogman, (sat/sunday) I'm available Sunday and a few are headed out Long Reef if you are keen, and if it calms down a bit...

Otherwise I'm keen for Pittwater, West Head should be warm enough, around Scotland Isl. it was only 14/15 deg last Sat.


----------

